# AFI 2023 - Who is applying?



## Chris W

Who's applying to AFI for 2023? Is anyone giving it a go for a second time?

They're having an info session via zoom on Tuesday, July 19 at 3:00 p.m. PDT:









						Admissions Info Session: Fall 2023 Application Requirements and Updates | AFI CONSERVATORY
					






					conservatory.afi.com
				




To learn more about AFI also be sure to check out our interview with AFI admissions:














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## jaycee

Thanks for sharing this! I'll be applying for the cinematography program, will definitely tune in to the zoom


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> They're having an info session via zoom on Tuesday, July 19 at 3:00 p.m. PDT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admissions Info Session: Fall 2023 Application Requirements and Updates | AFI CONSERVATORY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conservatory.afi.com


Reminder that this info session is today.


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> Reminder that this info session is today.


Who attended the session?


----------



## degalder

I will apply for AFI Directing 2023.

I tried to attend the session but for some reason was not able to join the call.


----------



## cyber

I will apply for AFI Directing 2023 but I also miss the session


----------



## Chris W

cyber said:


> I will apply for AFI Directing 2023 but I also miss the session


We'll be doing a write-up on it soon as @Alexa P. attended.


----------



## cyber

Chris W said:


> We'll be doing a write-up on it soon as @Alexa P. attended.


🥳


----------



## soniafh

I’ll most likely be applying to AFI directing too. I’m a lawyer-turned filmmaker so I don’t have many years of experience (I’m basically self-taught), so we’ll see how that goes haha.


----------



## Chris W

jaycee said:


> Thanks for sharing this! I'll be applying for the cinematography program, will definitely tune in to the zoom





degalder said:


> I will apply for AFI Directing 2023.
> 
> I tried to attend the session but for some reason was not able to join the call.





cyber said:


> 🥳





soniafh said:


> I’ll most likely be applying to AFI directing too. I’m a lawyer-turned filmmaker so I don’t have many years of experience (I’m basically self-taught), so we’ll see how that goes haha.


Our guide to applying to AFI with info from their info session is up:














 American Film Institute: How to Apply for 2023, Acceptance Rate, and What to Expect as an AFI Fellow


					For more than 50 years, the American Film Institute conservatory has elevated the art of cinema and helped film school students lay the groundwork for lifelong film careers. FilmSchool.org awarded AFI Best West Coast Film School in 2022, and in 2021, The Hollywood Reporter named AFI no. 2 on its...
				


Alexa P.
Aug 7, 2022
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## Chris W

The deadline is December 1st. Next online sessions are:

October 15 at 12:00 p.m. PT (Zoom)
AFI ADMISSIONS MEET & GREET W/ THE DISCIPLINE HEADS!









						AFI Admissions Meet & Greet w/ the Discipline Heads! | AFI CONSERVATORY
					






					conservatory.afi.com
				




November 5 at 12:00 p.m. PT (Zoom)
AFI ADMISSIONS FELLOW EXPERIENCE AT AFI & BEYOND









						AFI Admissions Fellow Experience at AFI & Beyond | AFI CONSERVATORY
					






					conservatory.afi.com
				












						Admissions Events | AFI CONSERVATORY
					






					conservatory.afi.com


----------



## notaprincess

I originally wasn’t going to apply to AFI, but I’ve decided to apply for Screenwriting this year. I like that they only require 2 LORs!


----------



## Yi Wang

I'll apply for the producing program 2023Fall!!


----------



## soniafh

Hi! I'm applying to the 2023 Producing Program at AFI too!


----------



## jordanrosephotos

I am applying for the Fall 2023 AFI Directing Program!


----------



## WannabeFilmDirector

I'm planning to apply for the Directing Program too! Does anyone know when they send out offers and what the deadline typically is for accepting the offer? (If you were so lucky as to get one!)


----------



## Chris W

WannabeFilmDirector said:


> I'm planning to apply for the Directing Program too! Does anyone know when they send out offers and what the deadline typically is for accepting the offer? (If you were so lucky as to get one!)


Our acceptance statistics page linked below has the earliest decision date info and all the admissions data for AFI from our application database:


American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing Acceptance Rate






21%

Admitted
29   out of   139   Admitted



12%

Waitlisted
17   out of   139   Waitlisted



67%

*Not Admitted*
93   out of   139   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



As for when you need to accept the offer I'm not sure.

Be sure to browse the previous years AFI application year threads too.


----------



## Chris W

Upcoming AFI event November 5 at 12:00 p.m. PT via Zoom  RSVP with link below:

*AFI Admissions - Fellow Experience at AFI and Beyond*


----------



## Iron Man

Cinematography applicants: Does anyone know what AFI expects in the still photographs portfolio?


----------



## Chris W

Iron Man said:


> Cinematography applicants: Does anyone know what AFI expects in the still photographs portfolio?


Here's last year's thread if you want to ask last year's applicants. 






						AFI Cinematography - 2022
					

Hey all. I've applied for AFI Cinematography 2022. Thankfully, they have extended the deadline by Jan 4th. Got views for my submitted work links and god willing would I make it for an interview. Haven't seen anyone discussing here about Cinematography from AFI fall 2022. Just curious to check...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> Here's last year's thread if you want to ask last year's applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFI Cinematography - 2022
> 
> 
> Hey all. I've applied for AFI Cinematography 2022. Thankfully, they have extended the deadline by Jan 4th. Got views for my submitted work links and god willing would I make it for an interview. Haven't seen anyone discussing here about Cinematography from AFI fall 2022. Just curious to check...
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org


And this is this year's thread if you want to check in there:






						AFI Cinematography - 2023
					

Hey! Anyone else here applying?



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Yi Wang

soniafh said:


> Hi! I'm applying to the 2023 Producing Program at AFI too!


Nice～!!!


----------



## Chris W

Three days left to apply!


----------



## Chris W

Reminder that deadline is December 1st! Is anyone still working on their application?

Please remember to log your application in our database once you submit so we can improve our acceptance data and help others.

Logging your application is at the very basic level just a logging of important dates, data, and writing about your experience. Uploading your application materiel is totally optional and a lot of people add that to their application here once decisions have gone out.


----------



## jaycee

Chris W said:


> Reminder that deadline is December 1st! Is anyone still working on their application?
> 
> Please remember to log your application in our database once you submit so we can improve our acceptance data and help others.
> 
> Logging your application is at the very basic level just a logging of important dates, data, and writing about your experience. Uploading your application materiel is totally optional and a lot of people add that to their application here once decisions have gone out.


Just submitted my app!!


----------



## Chris W

From an AFI email I just got:

The application deadline for the Cinematography, Editing, Producing and Production Design disciplines has been extended. Please note that all online application materials and portfolio requirements must be received by *8:59 p.m. PT (11:59 p.m. ET) on Wednesday, January 4, 2023*.


----------



## Rock Hudson

Chris W said:


> From an AFI email I just got:
> 
> The application deadline for the Cinematography, Editing, Producing and Production Design disciplines has been extended. Please note that all online application materials and portfolio requirements must be received by *8:59 p.m. PT (11:59 p.m. ET) on Wednesday, January 4, 2023*.


I know that this happened last year for some disciplines as well, did this push back the time line for finding out if you got an interview for people applying? Anyone who applied last year with the extended deadline know?


----------



## deezasaur

I've applied to cinematography for 2023!


----------



## tsuki

hi, any idea if AFI has started sending in their interview emails? They mentioned that they'd be conducting the interviews towards the end of Jan and the whole of Feb, so I was wondering if they had started sending emails already?


----------



## jaycee

I have not heard back for interviews yet, but my Vimeo portfolio links have been opened periodically based on the notifications I get. 

Will circle back on updates!


----------



## Chris W

tsuki said:


> hi, any idea if AFI has started sending in their interview emails? They mentioned that they'd be conducting the interviews towards the end of Jan and the whole of Feb, so I was wondering if they had started sending emails already?


Remember to log your application in our database to help others and so we can improve our data. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## POTATAS

Cinematography applicant here. No emails yet on my end either. I tried looking at previous years and it seemed like generally, interview emails started appearing around January 14-19, though I was just eyeballing things with what previous applicants shared.


----------



## Maymers

Anybody hear back about interviews yet? 👀


----------



## notaprincess

Just got my interview request a few minutes ago for screenwriting!! First one of the application cycle which is exciting but a little nerve-wracking. Good luck to all and hope other disciplines hear soon!


----------

